# order selection of diagnosis codes



## debaloia (May 20, 2009)

Senior moment-  If a pt has a history of GERD and has an EGD which finds erosive gastritis and hiatal hernia-Which diagnosis is primary,secondary and tertiary?

thanks


----------



## ohiocoder101 (May 20, 2009)

Hi, you would code what was found first, then you can add GERD as the 3rd diagnosis codes., i come across this alot and always hard to determine which is the primary code, but you have to code what is found


----------

